# Skyway wading



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I have no knowledge of the wading possibilities.
Research on the web indicates a lot of fishable shoreline.
Much information available on the area.

http://www.sptimes.com/News/082700/Sports/Local_parks_offer_gre.shtml


http://www.hernandoinvestments.com/Florida_Fishing.htm



> There is good wade fishing along both sides of the highway (frontage roads with parking here) that leads to the bridge. The beach on the south side of Tampa Bay is famous for Snook fishing. Trout, Snook, Redfish, Pompa, Spanish Mackerel and Permit are caught by waders. Bottom conditions vary so watch out for sticky mud. The “Stingray shuffle” is highly recommend for waders.


Google Maps satellite images show extensive grass flats and bars both sides of the causeway.


After reading through fishing reports from the area, I think I'd wade that area like I did the flats south of Matheson Hammock
in Biscayne Bay, 40 years ago. Some of the bottom is sand, some muck. I dragged a small kayak around with me.
It carried my gear and food and let me float across some of the deeper spots. Plus it was convenient to hop out of the way of a cruising shark.


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

no fly fishing experance , but there is a lot of good wading to be done at the skyway great grass flats dont se why it wouldnt be good for fly fishing. 
we went out in that area today couldnt ask for a nicer day well maybe a little cooler
didn't see a thing or catch a thing heck i would have been happy with a ladyfish


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

PM sent. Doing a trip there this afternoon. If you want to hook up and pick my brain let me know! 10lb Reds and Slot Snook are on the menu right now. Saw some baby gags that were in fly casting range in less than 2ft of water! 

-Richard


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> no fly fishing experance , but there is a lot of good wading to be done at the skyway great grass flats dont se why it wouldnt be good for fly fishing.
> we went out in that area today couldnt ask for a nicer day well maybe a little cooler
> didn't see a thing or catch a thing   heck i would have been happy with a ladyfish


lol, thats how the guides make there money. Fishing around there is hard. But the great thing about that area is that once you find the fish they are always there at some point during the tide. If they will eat is a different story!


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

i've had soom great days out there, week before we caught 5 big reds , a nice bonit head shark and a 20" gag but yesterday only a sunburn


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Shots at 20+ tailers, saw over 60 5-10lb Redfish. No eats. Only Trout, Ladies, and Pinners.


----------

